# Lieutenant



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 13:36:34 -0700*
My understanding is that the word "lieutenant" comes from the Norman French
for "assistant". So if you are
an assistant to a colonel does that now make you a "lieutenant colonel"? Or
do you have to wait a week or two?
If Mike O‘leary is listening - please don‘t jump into this sillyness or "I
will be a Bugle Boy in the morning"
Now that was an appointment that existed on the books of our army until at
least 1940. A Bugle Boy received half the daily rate of pay of a private.
And please don‘t ask me for a Bugle Boy‘s job description.
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 12:33 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "burgess marskell" 
>
>
> > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
> doenst
> > wear any US insignia.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> Perhaps this is a job for CSIS!
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 20:57:16 *
as im sure you know, lieutenant colonel is the rank between major and 
colonel. that will take quite a bit longer then a week or two. please dont 
take me for an idiot when im not.
LT Burgess Marskell
>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Lieutenant
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 13:36:34 -0700
>
>My understanding is that the word "lieutenant" comes from the Norman French
>for "assistant". So if you are
>an assistant to a colonel does that now make you a "lieutenant colonel"? Or
>do you have to wait a week or two?
>
>If Mike O‘leary is listening - please don‘t jump into this sillyness or "I
>will be a Bugle Boy in the morning"
>Now that was an appointment that existed on the books of our army until at
>least 1940. A Bugle Boy received half the daily rate of pay of a private.
>And please don‘t ask me for a Bugle Boy‘s job description.
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Bruce Williams 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 12:33 PM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "burgess marskell" 
> >
> >
> > > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
> > doenst
> > > wear any US insignia.
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > Perhaps this is a job for CSIS!
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 16:32:33 -0500*
Boy soldiers or Apprentice soldiers from the mid 50‘s
Military training in morning ,High school in the afternoon. Finished with a
grade 12 certificate
Some of them went on to become generals Not many but a few. A lot  more of
them became WO 1s and sr NCOs and some fell by the wayside.
 > If Mike O‘leary is listening - please don‘t jump into this sillyness or
"I
> will be a Bugle Boy in the morning"
> Now that was an appointment that existed on the books of our army until at
> least 1940. A Bugle Boy received half the daily rate of pay of a private.
> And please don‘t ask me for a Bugle Boy‘s job description.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:55:34 *
So, Lieutenant, You mentioned that you have been overseas, where were you 
posted? What were you commanding?
Pete de Vries
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 20:57:16
>
>as im sure you know, lieutenant colonel is the rank between major and
>colonel. that will take quite a bit longer then a week or two. please dont
>take me for an idiot when im not.
>
>LT Burgess Marskell
>
>
>>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Lieutenant
>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 13:36:34 -0700
>>
>>My understanding is that the word "lieutenant" comes from the Norman 
>>French
>>for "assistant". So if you are
>>an assistant to a colonel does that now make you a "lieutenant colonel"? 
>>Or
>>do you have to wait a week or two?
>>
>>If Mike O‘leary is listening - please don‘t jump into this sillyness or "I
>>will be a Bugle Boy in the morning"
>>Now that was an appointment that existed on the books of our army until at
>>least 1940. A Bugle Boy received half the daily rate of pay of a private.
>>And please don‘t ask me for a Bugle Boy‘s job description.
>>
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: Bruce Williams 
>>To: 
>>Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 12:33 PM
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>
>>
>> >
>> > ----- Original Message -----
>> > From: "burgess marskell" 
>> >
>> >
>> > > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
>> > doenst
>> > > wear any US insignia.
>> > >
>> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
>> > >
>> > Perhaps this is a job for CSIS!
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:54:41 -0800*
It is my understanading, that a young officer spends many hours writing
memo‘s etc...How is it that you mangae to avoid all punctuation, capitals
and so on...
Any self respecting officer would have long ago put an end to this line of
questions, by providing details of his career and associates.....someone
here will be able to vouch for you, if you are indeed a commisioned officer
in the CF.
It is my ignorant opinion, that you are a youngsternot a cadet, who has a
hollywood idea of the army, and are trying to fit in this exalted, crusty,
yet loveable group.
If so, just admit it, and carry on......
As they say in the real Army
Shut the mouth
Shoot the foot
And
soldier on
Chimo
dave
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jeff <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:19:05 -0500*
Ok enought of enought
He introduced himself has 1LT, of the Canadian Armed Forces.  suspect for me 
Said he in Toronto when his IP give me a College in ottawa  Cit Collgiale 
and Im chatting with him
My Nickname is  VANDOO and he think im an american even with my nick, hmmm
I‘ve asked him his MOC and he doesnt even know
That end my case
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:19:08 EST*
Well Jeff, what are the odds, eh?
hehe
Ah well.
Can someone please give me the rundown of Sgt Rascal?
I suppose he was an imposter on the list awhile ago, but can someone PLEASE 
tell me what happened with it?
I didn‘t get the memo on that one yet.
        Thanks,
                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jeff <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:30:33 -0500*
Sgt Rascal was killed laser guiding bombs in Iraq this week for the Rangers at
Lewis LOL
anyway
Phony are funny eh
Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> Well Jeff, what are the odds, eh?
> hehe
> Ah well.
> Can someone please give me the rundown of Sgt Rascal?
> I suppose he was an imposter on the list awhile ago, but can someone PLEASE
> tell me what happened with it?
> I didn‘t get the memo on that one yet.
>         Thanks,
>                     -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 03:25:07 *
My MOC is Infantry Officer 23
check my IP, i am in toronto.
i did not mean to cause the confusion by saying 1LT.
ask me some general question about the CF. Like equipment or whatever, see 
how i do.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
PS:who is Sgt. Rascal?
>From: Jeff 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:19:05 -0500
>
>
>Ok enought of enought
>
>He introduced himself has 1LT, of the Canadian Armed Forces.  suspect for 
>me 
>
>Said he in Toronto when his IP give me a College in ottawa  Cit 
>Collgiale 
>
>and Im chatting with him
>
>My Nickname is  VANDOO and he think im an american even with my nick, hmmm
>I‘ve asked him his MOC and he doesnt even know
>
>That end my case
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:01:22 *
I already have asked you a question, Lieutenant, when were you in Germany? 
You seaid you were a platoon commander, what platoon did you command, in 
what company, in what battalion, in what regiment?? That last thing I want 
to see is someone get pushed away from this list, based on assumptions, but 
at this time, your not giving anyone any reason to think differently. 
Obviously, your trying to avoid, telling us your former unit.
Here are some other questions for you, now I know that everyone can get 
everything they want to know about the military off the internet, but if you 
answer these I would be a least on the way to being satisfied.
What was your unit?
Where did you do your infantry training?
What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
Who says Chimo?
What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
What is JTF2?
How do you call in ARTY artillery?
How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 2LT?
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 03:25:07
>
>My MOC is Infantry Officer 23
>
>check my IP, i am in toronto.
>i did not mean to cause the confusion by saying 1LT.
>
>ask me some general question about the CF. Like equipment or whatever, see 
>how i do.
>
>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>PS:who is Sgt. Rascal?
>
>
>>From: Jeff 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:19:05 -0500
>>
>>
>>Ok enought of enought
>>
>>He introduced himself has 1LT, of the Canadian Armed Forces.  suspect for 
>>me 
>>
>>Said he in Toronto when his IP give me a College in ottawa  Cit 
>>Collgiale 
>>
>>and Im chatting with him
>>
>>My Nickname is  VANDOO and he think im an american even with my nick, hmmm
>>I‘ve asked him his MOC and he doesnt even know
>>
>>That end my case
>>
>>
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:40:39 *
What was your unit?
I was serving with a US unit, i forget the number, but it was elements of 
the light infantry divison attached to the 82nd airborne divsion.
>Where did you do your infantry training?
CFB Wainright, AB
>What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
C1
>What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
C6
>Who says Chimo?
I forget
>What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
C3
>What is JTF2?
Special forces unit specializing in counter terrorism
>How do you call in ARTY artillery?
you contact the battery using your radio callsign, and relay the grid
coordinates of the target and the type of target to determine the type of 
ammunition that should be used. IE:Tanks refuelling, or infantry in 
foxholes. you then observe and correct fire so that it lands on the intended 
target.
>How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 2LT?
3 phases, not including MOC training and Basic training
>
>
>
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:49:25 *
Well,
   You got most of them right, the old lmg was the C2, the engineers say 
chimo. But you still haven‘t told us what unit you were commisioned into. 
It‘s pretty easy to know what unit the officers who‘s MOC is infantry go 
into when they do their training in Wainright. As an officer wouldn‘t you 
have to do phase 4 infantry?
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:40:39
>
>
>
>What was your unit?
>I was serving with a US unit, i forget the number, but it was elements of
>the light infantry divison attached to the 82nd airborne divsion.
>
>>Where did you do your infantry training?
>CFB Wainright, AB
>>What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
>C1
>>What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
>C6
>>Who says Chimo?
>I forget
>>What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
>C3
>>What is JTF2?
>Special forces unit specializing in counter terrorism
>>How do you call in ARTY artillery?
>you contact the battery using your radio callsign, and relay the grid
>coordinates of the target and the type of target to determine the type of
>ammunition that should be used. IE:Tanks refuelling, or infantry in
>foxholes. you then observe and correct fire so that it lands on the 
>intended
>target.
>>How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 2LT?
>3 phases, not including MOC training and Basic training
>>
>>
>>
>>
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:50:40 -0500*
Peter, kindly put on the brakes...
We, indeed even you, could get exposed as a "F**k-Head" for not knowing sone
dastardly trivia...so don‘t pound on some guy that could seemingly have come
onto the Board innocently trying to do the best of his job...and likewise
innocently got caught in a cross-fire from Joan‘s happy comments
I‘ll certainly buy that he‘s a Lieutenant...seems about there...he‘s primed,
interested and concerned...he claims to work for a Colonel...and knows that
the government wants to f**k the military out of any budget...
Does ANY of this ring untrue?  If so, which or what part?
And if you were a ranker, you do not speak to Lt‘s like this til you get to
WO or MWO level, so keep a f**king civil tongue in your head...
Okay, have now "vented"..but running any individual down is not a thing I
wish to see done on this means, nor what I learned of how the CF does
respect for one another over twenty years that I was there for..
Several deep breaths into the paper bag...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 5:01 AM
Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> I already have asked you a question, Lieutenant, when were you in Germany?
> You seaid you were a platoon commander, what platoon did you command, in
> what company, in what battalion, in what regiment?? That last thing I want
> to see is someone get pushed away from this list, based on assumptions,
but
> at this time, your not giving anyone any reason to think differently.
> Obviously, your trying to avoid, telling us your former unit.
> Here are some other questions for you, now I know that everyone can get
> everything they want to know about the military off the internet, but if
you
> answer these I would be a least on the way to being satisfied.
> What was your unit?
> Where did you do your infantry training?
> What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
> What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
> Who says Chimo?
> What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
> What is JTF2?
> How do you call in ARTY artillery?
> How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 2LT?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: "burgess marskell" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 03:25:07
> >
> >My MOC is Infantry Officer 23
> >
> >check my IP, i am in toronto.
> >i did not mean to cause the confusion by saying 1LT.
> >
> >ask me some general question about the CF. Like equipment or whatever,
see
> >how i do.
> >
> >Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> >PS:who is Sgt. Rascal?
> >
> >
> >>From: Jeff 
> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> >>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:19:05 -0500
> >>
> >>
> >>Ok enought of enought
> >>
> >>He introduced himself has 1LT, of the Canadian Armed Forces.  suspect
for
> >>me 
> >>
> >>Said he in Toronto when his IP give me a College in ottawa  Cit
> >>Collgiale 
> >>
> >>and Im chatting with him
> >>
> >>My Nickname is  VANDOO and he think im an american even with my nick,
hmmm
> >>I‘ve asked him his MOC and he doesnt even know
> >>
> >>That end my case
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:59:17 *
Sorry about that John,
        If I offended anyone, I‘m sorry, I just feel like it doesn‘t add up, 
but then again, I‘m just a Private right? Heh heh, I have never got a cyber 
jacking before, but seriously, I take everything back and welcome, 
Lieutenant Marskell to the list,
Pete
>From: "Gow" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:50:40 -0500
>
>Peter, kindly put on the brakes...
>
>We, indeed even you, could get exposed as a "F**k-Head" for not knowing 
>sone
>dastardly trivia...so don‘t pound on some guy that could seemingly have 
>come
>onto the Board innocently trying to do the best of his job...and likewise
>innocently got caught in a cross-fire from Joan‘s happy comments
>
>I‘ll certainly buy that he‘s a Lieutenant...seems about there...he‘s 
>primed,
>interested and concerned...he claims to work for a Colonel...and knows that
>the government wants to f**k the military out of any budget...
>
>Does ANY of this ring untrue?  If so, which or what part?
>
>And if you were a ranker, you do not speak to Lt‘s like this til you get to
>WO or MWO level, so keep a f**king civil tongue in your head...
>
>Okay, have now "vented"..but running any individual down is not a thing I
>wish to see done on this means, nor what I learned of how the CF does
>respect for one another over twenty years that I was there for..
>
>Several deep breaths into the paper bag...
>
>John
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 5:01 AM
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>
>
> > I already have asked you a question, Lieutenant, when were you in 
>Germany?
> > You seaid you were a platoon commander, what platoon did you command, in
> > what company, in what battalion, in what regiment?? That last thing I 
>want
> > to see is someone get pushed away from this list, based on assumptions,
>but
> > at this time, your not giving anyone any reason to think differently.
> > Obviously, your trying to avoid, telling us your former unit.
> > Here are some other questions for you, now I know that everyone can get
> > everything they want to know about the military off the internet, but if
>you
> > answer these I would be a least on the way to being satisfied.
> > What was your unit?
> > Where did you do your infantry training?
> > What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
> > What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
> > Who says Chimo?
> > What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
> > What is JTF2?
> > How do you call in ARTY artillery?
> > How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 2LT?
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > >From: "burgess marskell" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 03:25:07
> > >
> > >My MOC is Infantry Officer 23
> > >
> > >check my IP, i am in toronto.
> > >i did not mean to cause the confusion by saying 1LT.
> > >
> > >ask me some general question about the CF. Like equipment or whatever,
>see
> > >how i do.
> > >
> > >Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > >PS:who is Sgt. Rascal?
> > >
> > >
> > >>From: Jeff 
> > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> > >>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:19:05 -0500
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>Ok enought of enought
> > >>
> > >>He introduced himself has 1LT, of the Canadian Armed Forces.  suspect
>for
> > >>me 
> > >>
> > >>Said he in Toronto when his IP give me a College in ottawa  Cit
> > >>Collgiale 
> > >>
> > >>and Im chatting with him
> > >>
> > >>My Nickname is  VANDOO and he think im an american even with my nick,
>hmmm
> > >>I‘ve asked him his MOC and he doesnt even know
> > >>
> > >>That end my case
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:00:39 *
crap, so i made a few mistakes.
I am not good at remembering unit names.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:49:25
>
>Well,
>   You got most of them right, the old lmg was the C2, the engineers say
>chimo. But you still haven‘t told us what unit you were commisioned into.
>It‘s pretty easy to know what unit the officers who‘s MOC is infantry go
>into when they do their training in Wainright. As an officer wouldn‘t you
>have to do phase 4 infantry?
>
>
>>From: "burgess marskell" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:40:39
>>
>>
>>
>>What was your unit?
>>I was serving with a US unit, i forget the number, but it was elements of
>>the light infantry divison attached to the 82nd airborne divsion.
>>
>>>Where did you do your infantry training?
>>CFB Wainright, AB
>>>What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
>>C1
>>>What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
>>C6
>>>Who says Chimo?
>>I forget
>>>What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
>>C3
>>>What is JTF2?
>>Special forces unit specializing in counter terrorism
>>>How do you call in ARTY artillery?
>>you contact the battery using your radio callsign, and relay the grid
>>coordinates of the target and the type of target to determine the type of
>>ammunition that should be used. IE:Tanks refuelling, or infantry in
>>foxholes. you then observe and correct fire so that it lands on the
>>intended
>>target.
>>>How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 2LT?
>>3 phases, not including MOC training and Basic training
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 01:09:44 -0500*
So why can you not back off a bit, Peter?
I can ring up a list of questions that you can‘t answer, too
And Burgess did very well, especially for a Lt...
Where do we get to the bit where YOU apologise?
John
Or are you big enough for that?
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 5:49 AM
Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> Well,
>    You got most of them right, the old lmg was the C2, the engineers say
> chimo. But you still haven‘t told us what unit you were commisioned into.
> It‘s pretty easy to know what unit the officers who‘s MOC is infantry go
> into when they do their training in Wainright. As an officer wouldn‘t you
> have to do phase 4 infantry?
>
>
> >From: "burgess marskell" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:40:39
> >
> >
> >
> >What was your unit?
> >I was serving with a US unit, i forget the number, but it was elements of
> >the light infantry divison attached to the 82nd airborne divsion.
> >
> >>Where did you do your infantry training?
> >CFB Wainright, AB
> >>What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
> >C1
> >>What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
> >C6
> >>Who says Chimo?
> >I forget
> >>What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
> >C3
> >>What is JTF2?
> >Special forces unit specializing in counter terrorism
> >>How do you call in ARTY artillery?
> >you contact the battery using your radio callsign, and relay the grid
> >coordinates of the target and the type of target to determine the type
of
> >ammunition that should be used. IE:Tanks refuelling, or infantry in
> >foxholes. you then observe and correct fire so that it lands on the
> >intended
> >target.
> >>How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 2LT?
> >3 phases, not including MOC training and Basic training
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:20:24 *
Pete, thank you for your apology, but here is some trivia for you, expect 
some more later on:
1 Name the CF Awards/Decorations that entitle you to put letters after your 
name such as in the US, if you get a Distinguished service cross, you an 
put DSC after your name IE:Sergeant John Smith, DSC
2Name and describe the three phases of infantry officer  command training
3How long must you serve before becoming a Corporal?
4What criteria must you meet to be promoted from an NCM to an officer/WO
5At what rank do you first get a little maple leaf in your insignia?
6What was the caliber of the bullet that hit me in the leg?
7In what year was the rank of Master Corporal Introduced?
8Name the carbine version of the C7 rifle
9What pistol is standard issue to Officers in the CF?
These are some easy ones to get you warmed up. You‘ll get some harder ones 
later on.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 01:28:20 -0500*
????  ?????
Gow wrote:
> So why can you not back off a bit, Peter?
>
> I can ring up a list of questions that you can‘t answer, too
>
> And Burgess did very well, especially for a Lt...
>
> Where do we get to the bit where YOU apologise?
>
> John
>
> Or are you big enough for that?
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Peter deVries" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 5:49 AM
> Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>
> > Well,
> >    You got most of them right, the old lmg was the C2, the engineers say
> > chimo. But you still haven‘t told us what unit you were commisioned into.
> > It‘s pretty easy to know what unit the officers who‘s MOC is infantry go
> > into when they do their training in Wainright. As an officer wouldn‘t you
> > have to do phase 4 infantry?
> >
> >
> > >From: "burgess marskell" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:40:39
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >What was your unit?
> > >I was serving with a US unit, i forget the number, but it was elements of
> > >the light infantry divison attached to the 82nd airborne divsion.
> > >
> > >>Where did you do your infantry training?
> > >CFB Wainright, AB
> > >>What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
> > >C1
> > >>What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
> > >C6
> > >>Who says Chimo?
> > >I forget
> > >>What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
> > >C3
> > >>What is JTF2?
> > >Special forces unit specializing in counter terrorism
> > >>How do you call in ARTY artillery?
> > >you contact the battery using your radio callsign, and relay the grid
> > >coordinates of the target and the type of target to determine the type
> of
> > >ammunition that should be used. IE:Tanks refuelling, or infantry in
> > >foxholes. you then observe and correct fire so that it lands on the
> > >intended
> > >target.
> > >>How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 2LT?
> > >3 phases, not including MOC training and Basic training
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>
> > >
> > >_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:25:44 *
I thought I did,
     Did you read my last message?? Whats this are you big enough for that 
crap? Look, I didn‘t say anything to the Lieutenant to try and offend him, I 
just wanted to settle my own curiosity. I didn‘t use any profane language, I 
just asked, him some questions, which he told us to do. I‘m sure you can ask 
some questions that I wouldn‘t be able to answer, but thats not the point, I 
thought that everyone was trying to find out if he was in the military or 
not. I asked some questions, and if I can‘t do that then whats the point of 
this list?
The last thing I want to do is get in a fight with anyone on this list, so 
don‘t think I‘m trying to be an a**hole.
I thought I made all this clear on my last e-mail.
Peter
>From: "Gow" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 01:09:44 -0500
>
>So why can you not back off a bit, Peter?
>
>I can ring up a list of questions that you can‘t answer, too
>
>And Burgess did very well, especially for a Lt...
>
>Where do we get to the bit where YOU apologise?
>
>John
>
>Or are you big enough for that?
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 5:49 AM
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>
>
> > Well,
> >    You got most of them right, the old lmg was the C2, the engineers say
> > chimo. But you still haven‘t told us what unit you were commisioned 
>into.
> > It‘s pretty easy to know what unit the officers who‘s MOC is infantry go
> > into when they do their training in Wainright. As an officer wouldn‘t 
>you
> > have to do phase 4 infantry?
> >
> >
> > >From: "burgess marskell" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:40:39
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >What was your unit?
> > >I was serving with a US unit, i forget the number, but it was elements 
>of
> > >the light infantry divison attached to the 82nd airborne divsion.
> > >
> > >>Where did you do your infantry training?
> > >CFB Wainright, AB
> > >>What was the Canadian service rifle prior to the C7?
> > >C1
> > >>What was the Light Machine Gun prior to the C9?
> > >C6
> > >>Who says Chimo?
> > >I forget
> > >>What is the Canadian sniper rifle called?
> > >C3
> > >>What is JTF2?
> > >Special forces unit specializing in counter terrorism
> > >>How do you call in ARTY artillery?
> > >you contact the battery using your radio callsign, and relay the grid
> > >coordinates of the target and the type of target to determine the type
>of
> > >ammunition that should be used. IE:Tanks refuelling, or infantry in
> > >foxholes. you then observe and correct fire so that it lands on the
> > >intended
> > >target.
> > >>How many Phase‘s are in the officer training to be commisioned as a 
>2LT?
> > >3 phases, not including MOC training and Basic training
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>
> > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:34:50 *
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:20:24
>
>Pete, thank you for your apology, but here is some trivia for you, expect
>some more later on:
>I am an NCM, so bear with me...
>1 Name the CF Awards/Decorations that entitle you to put letters after 
>your
>name such as in the US, if you get a Distinguished service cross, you an
>put DSC after your name IE:Sergeant John Smith, DSC
>-Pretty sure in the Canadian armed forces, it‘s when you get a command over 
>something, soemthing like CD
>2Name and describe the three phases of infantry officer  command training
>Phase 1 is like a ql3 course, phase 2 is at section level ie:section 
>commanding, phase 3, is dismounted platoon, phase 4 is mechanized platoon 
>tactics
>3How long must you serve before becoming a Corporal?
>2 years in the reserves with a ql4, 4 years in the regs
>4What criteria must you meet to be promoted from an NCM to an officer/WO 
>-you have to take your infantry 6b course, and I heard a rumor that you 
>have to have small arms, but I don‘t thin its true, of course you already 
>have to have your iscc.
>
>5At what rank do you first get a little maple leaf in your insignia?- are 
>you talking about master corporal? or something else?
>
>6What was the caliber of the bullet that hit me in the leg?
>  9mm
>7In what year was the rank of Master Corporal Introduced?
>  50‘s or 60‘s I think.
>8Name the carbine version of the C7 rifle-C8
>
>9What pistol is standard issue to Officers in the CF?
>the 9mm browning high power, but mp‘s and JTF2 get sig sauers.
>
>
>
>These are some easy ones to get you warmed up. You‘ll get some harder ones
>later on.
>
>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:52:05 *
okay, pretty good on the warmups. a few mistakes, but no big deal. ill psot 
more trivia in the near future, or someone else can if they feel the need 
to.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:34:50
>
>
>
>
>>From: "burgess marskell" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: Lieutenant
>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:20:24
>>
>>Pete, thank you for your apology, but here is some trivia for you, expect
>>some more later on:
>>I am an NCM, so bear with me...
>>1 Name the CF Awards/Decorations that entitle you to put letters after
>>your
>>name such as in the US, if you get a Distinguished service cross, you an
>>put DSC after your name IE:Sergeant John Smith, DSC
>>-Pretty sure in the Canadian armed forces, it‘s when you get a command 
>>over
>>something, soemthing like CD
>>2Name and describe the three phases of infantry officer  command training
>>Phase 1 is like a ql3 course, phase 2 is at section level ie:section
>>commanding, phase 3, is dismounted platoon, phase 4 is mechanized platoon
>>tactics
>>3How long must you serve before becoming a Corporal?
>>2 years in the reserves with a ql4, 4 years in the regs
>>4What criteria must you meet to be promoted from an NCM to an officer/WO
>>-you have to take your infantry 6b course, and I heard a rumor that you
>>have to have small arms, but I don‘t thin its true, of course you already
>>have to have your iscc.
>>
>>5At what rank do you first get a little maple leaf in your insignia?- are
>>you talking about master corporal? or something else?
>>
>>6What was the caliber of the bullet that hit me in the leg?
>>  9mm
>>7In what year was the rank of Master Corporal Introduced?
>>  50‘s or 60‘s I think.
>>8Name the carbine version of the C7 rifle-C8
>>
>>9What pistol is standard issue to Officers in the CF?
>>the 9mm browning high power, but mp‘s and JTF2 get sig sauers.
>>
>>
>>
>>These are some easy ones to get you warmed up. You‘ll get some harder ones
>>later on.
>>
>>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:56:15 -0700*
--------------50C40A38456CA0C97C7D4FAF
well, this is turning into a helluva fire mission! I think I‘ll sit back and
watch...
Francois Arseneault
Calgary, Ab
burgess marskell wrote:
> Pete, thank you for your apology, but here is some trivia for you, expect
> some more later on:
>
> 1 Name the CF Awards/Decorations that entitle you to put letters after your
> name such as in the US, if you get a Distinguished service cross, you an
> put DSC after your name IE:Sergeant John Smith, DSC
>
> 2Name and describe the three phases of infantry officer  command training
>
> 3How long must you serve before becoming a Corporal?
>
> 4What criteria must you meet to be promoted from an NCM to an officer/WO
>
> 5At what rank do you first get a little maple leaf in your insignia?
>
> 6What was the caliber of the bullet that hit me in the leg?
>
> 7In what year was the rank of Master Corporal Introduced?
>
> 8Name the carbine version of the C7 rifle
>
> 9What pistol is standard issue to Officers in the CF?
>
> These are some easy ones to get you warmed up. You‘ll get some harder ones
> later on.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------50C40A38456CA0C97C7D4FAF
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and severe environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-4288
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------50C40A38456CA0C97C7D4FAF--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 01:35:48 -0700*
--------------7C07DF676FC641E2ECE6C7FA
curiouser and curiouser...
Francois
Jeff wrote:
> Ok enought of enought
>
> He introduced himself has 1LT, of the Canadian Armed Forces.  suspect for me 
>
> Said he in Toronto when his IP give me a College in ottawa  Cit Collgiale 
>
> and Im chatting with him
>
> My Nickname is  VANDOO and he think im an american even with my nick, hmmm
> I‘ve asked him his MOC and he doesnt even know
>
> That end my case
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------7C07DF676FC641E2ECE6C7FA
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and severe environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-4288
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------7C07DF676FC641E2ECE6C7FA--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 09:43:25 -0600*
on 17/2/01 15:32, my good friend Robert Childs at adanac1@home.com wrote:
> Boy soldiers or Apprentice soldiers from the mid 50‘s
> Military training in morning ,High school in the afternoon. Finished with a
> grade 12 certificate
Not all of us got a grade 12 certificate blush, but we all got half pay
until we turned 17.
> Some of them went on to become generals Not many but a few. A lot  more of
> them became WO 1s and sr NCOs and some fell by the wayside.
Ask the CLS if you can go from soldier apprentice to General :
anderson sends:
arte et marte
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:08:14 -0700*
What unit are you from.  If I might give you some advice, if you don‘t want
to be taken for an idiot, don‘t act like one.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 8:57 PM
Subject: Re: Lieutenant
> as im sure you know, lieutenant colonel is the rank between major and
> colonel. that will take quite a bit longer then a week or two. please dont
> take me for an idiot when im not.
>
> LT Burgess Marskell
>
>
> >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Lieutenant
> >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 13:36:34 -0700
> >
> >My understanding is that the word "lieutenant" comes from the Norman
French
> >for "assistant". So if you are
> >an assistant to a colonel does that now make you a "lieutenant colonel"?
Or
> >do you have to wait a week or two?
> >
> >If Mike O‘leary is listening - please don‘t jump into this sillyness or
"I
> >will be a Bugle Boy in the morning"
> >Now that was an appointment that existed on the books of our army until
at
> >least 1940. A Bugle Boy received half the daily rate of pay of a private.
> >And please don‘t ask me for a Bugle Boy‘s job description.
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Bruce Williams 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 12:33 PM
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "burgess marskell" 
> > >
> > >
> > > > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
> > > doenst
> > > > wear any US insignia.
> > > >
> > > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > > >
> > > Perhaps this is a job for CSIS!
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

